# Looking for 2001 Trek TT frame/fork



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I placed an ad in the classifieds, just thought I'd have a little luck here. I am looking for the white 2001 USPS Trek Time Trial frame/fork in a medium for a winter build project. If anyone has one, even a complete bike, maybe, that is in good shape paint/decal wise, that they are willing to part with, PM me. THANKS!


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah, I found one from my ad here on RBR. I can't wait to start building!!


----------



## Bduke21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great looking rig, glad you were able to find what you were looking for.


----------

